# 2001 nissan altima oil change question



## raghu_4338 (Sep 19, 2008)

hello everybody, i just wanted to know what grade oil should be used in 2001 nissan altima and how many quarts oil should be used and what type of oil filter should be used? and how frequently should we change the air filter and how do we know the air filter is dirty.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 2001 altima uses a KA24DE motor which requires 3.5 quarts of a 10W-30 grade of motor oil. As for an oil filter, you can use a Nissan OEM filter; my preference is a Purolator L24457 filter which is an excellent product and is cheaper than an OEM. Stay away from Fram oil filters; pure crap!

The air filter should be changed at least every 15,000 mi. If the filter has a dark grey appearance, it's time for a change.


----------

